# Tallest Goat Breeds?



## Bribble

I like big and exotic, so I was wondering what the tallest breeds of goat are? I've seen the Kamori's [pic inserted] and thought they were just awesome. Are there any breeds bigger than this? Not too worried about weight, more just height. Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove

Depends in which country you are in!

I think it would be Sanaans or Nubians in the U.S.? Not positive though!


----------



## Bribble

SalteyLove Any country! I could only find American breeds in my google searches, not even sure how I came upon the Kamori. THank you!


----------



## goat girls

Well, my Saanen is my tallest Doe, My Alpine is my tallest buck.


----------



## catharina

You can look on the Goat Breeds of Pakistan Facebook page, or Modern Farming Methods website from India. The only bad thing is, you'll want them all & the US bans import. Makes me want to become a pirate goat smuggler!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Cool, pirate goat smugglers! You can hide them at my place in the woods! :haha:


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

The tallest goat breeds in the world are Shami/Damascus goats, and Jamnapari goats. These two and the Kamori are the tallest and largest goat breeds in the world. The tallest goat breed in the USA is the Saanen/Sable. 
Shami/Damascus Goat


----------

